# Peach Wine



## hounddawg (Mar 9, 2021)

my peach concentrate came in from colomafrozen , i got enough according to them for 24 gallons, but going to make 18 gallons,, i finally got the freezer empty of fruits and berries ,, the concentrate is not as dark as i would of liked it to be, but ,, never know till you try,,,
Dawg


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 9, 2021)

Keep us posted Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 10, 2021)

@Scooter68 , did you mix per they're directions?
what ABV% did you shoot for?
Dawg


----------



## salcoco (Mar 10, 2021)

suggest using bentonite pre-fermentation will help in clearing later


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 10, 2021)

Have not purchase juice from that source..... yet.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 10, 2021)

salcoco said:


> suggest using bentonite pre-fermentation will help in clearing later


I've heard of it, but I'm a big fan of time, but i am hoping it's taste is up to par, 
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 10, 2021)

You will get darker color at two years, possibly this lot did not have as much heat damage in the evaporator.
Curious is the gravity where you expect it? TA? or was that thin too


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 11, 2021)

Rice_Guy said:


> You will get darker color at two years, possibly this lot did not have as much heat damage in the evaporator.
> Curious is the gravity where you expect it? TA? or was that thin too


no the SG was in the ballpark, at 68 brix and they claim to use warm air under vacuum to evaporate their concentrate, never letting it to reach boiling only warm, (According to them) i wondered if the cooler process would of been the reason. what do you think, ? you are schooled in food prosses, that 68 brix was at concentrated strength,, and i think a brix of 10.5 at singe juice brix,, I have made peach many times, it is one of my few that i craft every year for myself ,,, i had thought i still had a couple cases hid back, but to my chagrin, i was down to one bottle of 2014, Lord have mercy i screeched that bottle out for 3 days, a lite delicate flavor that felt like silk going down your throat, This must will be 16 gallons water to 12 quarts of concentrate, peach is supposed to be 2 gal total per quart, but now after to much though i am pondering of using apple juice instead of water as my liquid, i use apple juice in banana and in pear, any thoughts greatly appreciated,,
Dawg


----------



## RickD (Mar 11, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> This must will be 16 gallons water to 12 quarts of concentrate, peach is supposed to be 2 gal total per quart, but now after to much though i am pondering of using apple juice instead of water as my liquid, i use apple juice in banana and in pear, any thoughts greatly appreciated,,
> Dawg


Send me a couple of pints of juice and I'll run a gallon and let you know!!


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 12, 2021)

Okay,
After pondering on this i have decided what I'm fixing to do.
i got 12 quarts, of which they say will make 24 gallons, in all, 7 quarts of water for each quart of concentrate, 
and that's just not my lack of style, so me being me,,,
i will use 11 gallons of pure well water, add to that the 12 quarts of concentrate, that will make # 2-6's of peach must with enough to have plenty for topping off extra's, yup,,, That's what i aim to do.
and plenty of taste testing , before it gets a 2 year bulk aging ,,,
Dawg


----------



## Rice_Guy (Mar 12, 2021)

The current standard in the US for making concentrate is to run it in a vacuum evaporator. The light color and improved aroma makes sense. The question about TA and gravity was basically “do you have expected dry solids?” or did the factory doctor it, or was the last shipment two year old/ oxidized. . . good that they send quality product.


hounddawg said:


> no the SG was in the ballpark, at 68 brix and they claim to use warm air under vacuum to evaporate their concentrate, never letting it to reach boiling only warm, (According to them) i wondered if the cooler process would of been the reason. what do you think, ?


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 12, 2021)

it has proper amounts of sediment and all, just been a spell since i used concentrates, like when the freezer runs out, and I'm crafting during winter time, 
Dawg


----------



## reeflections (Mar 13, 2021)

I'm curious if you have reconstituted a sample of this juice just to taste it.

As you know, I have used this concentrate. I reconstituted my first batch by using 4 qts of concentrate and bringing the total volume up to 6 1/2 gal with water and sugar. Mine did not have a very strong peach flavor, but it did ferment well and the color was very similar to banana. It cleared to a light yellow in a couple of weeks and then darkened within a month. Very little lees.

I expect to add some peach extract to try to punch up the peach flavor.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 13, 2021)

reeflections said:


> I'm curious if you have reconstituted a sample of this juice just to taste it.
> 
> As you know, I have used this concentrate. I reconstituted my first batch by using 4 qts of concentrate and bringing the total volume up to 6 1/2 gal with water and sugar. Mine did not have a very strong peach flavor, but it did ferment well and the color was very similar to banana. It cleared to a light yellow in a couple of weeks and then darkened within a month. Very little lees.
> 
> I expect to add some peach extract to try to punch up the peach flavor.


not yet, got busy around here, back when homewinery was still a single juice product, I always increased my strength by 50%, i want my peach wine to taste very peachy,
Richard


----------



## Michael T (Mar 13, 2021)

I am following this thread with great interest because I have 4 quarts of Coloma Frozen Foods Peach Juice Concentrate in my freezer just waiting for a few of my questions to be answered.

1) Should I reconstitute to make 5 or 6 gallons from the 4 quarts? Will this be enough to get my peach wine to taste 'peachy'?
2) Does anyone have a target pH that I can achieve with acid blend and an Apera PH60 meter?
3) Is there a target TA I should be looking for, I have a simple acid test kit (Vintner's Best Acid Testing Kit - LD Carlson).

I am planning to basically follow the recipe laid out by minnesotamaker (Lon dePoppe) in this post. PDF in the link.
Peach wine (kit style) by Lon dePoppe

I did find out ( I think) that the Coloma concentrates need to be treated with KMETA prior to starting fermentation by emailing the company.

I emailed Coloma this question:
"I purchased 4 quarts of frozen peach concentrate to make wine.
When I reconstitute the frozen concentrate do I need to add potassium metabisulfite (kmeta) or campden tablets to sanitize the must?
I suspect that the Coloma concentrate process does not kill all pathogens that are detrimental to wine making, but I am not sure."

I received this reply:
" I am Matthew Chudy, QA Director with Coloma Frozen Foods. The concentrate should not have any pathogenic bacteria. However, it DOES have yeast and mold spores in small numbers which will begin to grow when hydrated.
As far as adding a preservative, I will leave it to you the expert to decide."

I sure don't to mess this up!

Any other suggestions? 

p.s. I am a fairly new winemaker (Aug. 2020) and am eager to learn the tips and tricks of the experienced winemakers!!


----------



## reeflections (Mar 13, 2021)

{Mistake deleted}

Definitely use k-meta 24 at least hours before pitching the yeast. 1/4 tsp for 5-6 gallons or 1 crushed campden per gallon.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 13, 2021)

my coloma peach claims 1.75 plus 1 quart concentrate = 2 gallon, I am going with 12 gallon water to 12 quarts of coloma peach concentrate, will K-meta for 24 hours, then pitch yeast, coloma calls for a 1:7.31 yielding approx. 2 gallons,, but i tend to close to double my wines fruits and berries, in order to get as bold a flavor as possible,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 13, 2021)

reeflections said:


> I'm curious if you have reconstituted a sample of this juice just to taste it.
> 
> As you know, I have used this concentrate. I reconstituted my first batch by using 4 qts of concentrate and bringing the total volume up to 6 1/2 gal with water and sugar. Mine did not have a very strong peach flavor, but it did ferment well and the color was very similar to banana. It cleared to a light yellow in a couple of weeks and then darkened within a month. Very little lees.
> 
> I expect to add some peach extract to try to punch up the peach flavor.


now you got me wondering about cutting down from 12 gallon of water to 10 gallons of water, 
Dawg


----------



## reeflections (Mar 13, 2021)

Oh man, you're right Dawg! I don't know where my mind was when I wrote that. I guess I shouldn't be sampling my apricot when I offer advice. 

4 qts should make 8 gallons. Sorry @Michael T .

I strengthened it by making 6 1/2 gallons from 4 qts of concentrate (5 1/2 gallons of water and sugar).

Dawg, you will be able to decide when you dilute some to taste how much water you want to add. I found with my batch that even if I diluted it less it may get stronger, but not "peachier." If that makes sense. I just think they picked the peaches before they were ripe enough to have a good peach flavor. Hopefully you guys have better luck, but I think that's the way it is. That's why I'm anxious to hear what you think of the flavor.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 13, 2021)

reeflections said:


> Oh man, you're right Dawg! I don't know where my mind was when I wrote that. I guess I shouldn't be sampling my apricot when I offer advice.
> 
> 4 qts should make 8 gallons. Sorry @Michael T .
> 
> ...


now I'm worried,,, to dilute & not get preacher, dang i just went blank, like i mentioned in another post , the color, not the wine, i know the color changes in peach, but the ordinal concentrate had & does worry me, my fear is you have hit the preliberal nail on the head, @reeflections ,,, as for your math, that made me feel like others are human too, now remember i am not putting you in the shallow end of the gene pool like me, lol, I strive on my country wines to come as close as possible to the fruit/berry off the tree, bush, briar patch . now I'm contemplating leaving my concentrate in the freezer and get me a couple bushels of peaches, of which i can properly ripen then make a batch that will give a 24 gallon finish, has anyone used peach extract, i wonder if just a slight amount might give that great peach flavor,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 14, 2021)

reeflections said:


> Oh man, you're right Dawg! I don't know where my mind was when I wrote that. I guess I shouldn't be sampling my apricot when I offer advice.
> 
> 4 qts should make 8 gallons. Sorry @Michael T .
> 
> ...


How is apricot as a wine,,, i use apricot in my wet sauce, for smoking pork ,, i know it sure helps with pork ribs and pork pull meat,,,
Dawg


----------



## JeffA (Mar 14, 2021)

Michael T said:


> I am following this thread with great interest because I have 4 quarts of Coloma Frozen Foods Peach Juice Concentrate in my freezer just waiting for a few of my questions to be answered.
> 
> 1) Should I reconstitute to make 5 or 6 gallons from the 4 quarts? Will this be enough to get my peach wine to taste 'peachy'?
> 2) Does anyone have a target pH that I can achieve with acid blend and an Apera PH60 meter?
> ...


Michael; If I use a recipe that I have never made before I will FOLLOW the recipe. Don't stray from what it says. The outcome will tell you if the recipe is good or not. After all, if your not going to follow it the very first time why use it? If it is worthy of a second making, then you can make changes to hopefully make it better.


----------



## reeflections (Mar 14, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> How is apricot as a wine,,, i use apricot in my wet sauce, for smoking pork ,, i know it sure helps with pork ribs and pork pull meat,,,
> Dawg
> [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 14, 2021)

JeffA said:


> Michael; If I use a recipe that I have never made before I will FOLLOW the recipe. Don't stray from what it says. The outcome will tell you if the recipe is good or not. After all, if your not going to follow it the very first time why use it? If it is worthy of a second making, then you can make changes to hopefully make it better.


as @jefAhas said most times, if still not deep into crafting that is very sound advice, that being said, you have a world class safety net , with the people on this form, when you see someone change something, ask them why, if nothing else you will have just learned something, this forum has been the most giving of free advice that i have ever seen. and always listen and weight that info, you can learn from experts ,, just as sure that now and then a noob will know a gem of info,,, on country wines, i have found the on fruit and berries will benefit from more fruit/berries , more per pound to less water or other fluids, so far water is my fluid on everything but banana & persimmon, reason being both tend to be very low in juice, for them i use apple juice,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 14, 2021)

so today i used 10 gallons water, yeast nutrient & energizer & K-Meta, added 12 quarts of peach concentrates, tomorrow i will pitch yeast and adjust SSG,,,
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 17, 2021)

pitched yesterday at a SG of 1.100, looks good and decent starting taste,
Dawg


----------



## reeflections (Mar 18, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> pitched yesterday at a SG of 1.100, looks good and decent starting taste,
> Dawg


So a start of 13 gallons of wine from 12 qts of concentrate? You must not have needed much sugar to get 1.100

Does it taste like peach?


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 18, 2021)

reeflections said:


> So a start of 13 gallons of wine from 12 qts of concentrate? You must not have needed much sugar to get 1.100
> 
> Does it taste like peach?


very peachy, but yes it is high dollar for that much peach, it is foam on half the surface the other side looks like millions of little pops going on, i had,, come to find out had only 1, K1V-1116 so i used it and 1, EC-1118 
Dawg


----------



## reeflections (Mar 18, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> very peachy, but yes it is high dollar for that much peach, it is foam on half the surface the other side looks like millions of little pops going on, i had,, come to find out had only 1, K1V-1116 so i used it and 1, EC-1118
> Dawg



I guess each yeast picked a side to work on.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 19, 2021)

today it is fermenting in high gear, the alcohol is there no doubt about that, on the front end,,,, in the mouth and the finish the peach really stands out, and at this point , it tells me, that the flavor will be very good in a year or 2, 


reeflections said:


> I guess each yeast picked a side to work on.


very pronounced solid peach flavor,,, tasted today, walked out of my wine room with a smile, Good Lord Willing ,, it should make me very stingy with it, lol,,, i have a major fault, OK,, OK i have several major faults, grrrr,, but when someone shows up, i feel rude to not let them have a drink or 2, and send a bottle home with them, that being said ,, i am very strict, the moochers and those looking for guzzling a buzz get skeeter pee port, those that come hat in head, because they crave something to sip and enjoy slowly,, gets what i make for myself, hard to say no, bad manners and all, just the way i was raised,, , i have 2 wines i hate to share even though i do, my pear/apple/crabapple, and my peach,, my nephew is learning,,, i am proud of him on this, he's getting good at tasting at all stages, and is learning to say, uncle Richie that is going to be like the wine you make, of course i never let on that , this is the wine I'm making, lol ,, i have lately told him to do a couple steps that was not in the right order, he caught it each time, he told my brother he was fearing I'm going senile, he ain't figured out they were tests,,, shows me he is soaking it in and not just going through the motions, and he is learning to take pride in his work,,, more then i could have hoped for, he grew up eating ,, sleeping and playing computers, but now. he is learning to live in real life not some fanaticized game world, ,, 
Dawg


----------



## reeflections (Mar 19, 2021)

hounddawg said:


> very pronounced solid peach flavor,,, tasted today, walked out of my wine room with a smile,



I'm glad to hear that. I have a few quarts left I will reconstitute as strong as you did and see if I can get something with more peach flavor.


----------



## Scooter68 (Mar 19, 2021)

Guess my two biggest fears about any commercial wine base source is are 1) Price - compared to fresh fruit and 2) Not knowing exactly how they select their fruit for the wine base. 
Personally, unless I am desperate for a particular fruit and there is none available this year... I 'll go for the fresh fruit 1) Home grown if possible 2) Fruit Market/Orchard sourced. That way I KNOW the quality of the fruit. For Peaches, I went one year without because the crops were a total fail that year. Otherwise I go the local orchard and ask for their bruise/overripe peaches. A Little less expensive and >>> * I* <<<< get to chose when to process them into my wine batch. When I process the peaches the only things I discard are 1) Pits 2) Hard Green parts (None if I wait on them) 3) Moldy parts.

Columna (sp?) may have a great product but for now, I'm waiting on the real deal from our local orchard and if that fails.... then I'll look at the commercial source.


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 20, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Guess my two biggest fears about any commercial wine base source is are 1) Price - compared to fresh fruit and 2) Not knowing exactly how they select their fruit for the wine base.
> Personally, unless I am desperate for a particular fruit and there is none available this year... I 'll go for the fresh fruit 1) Home grown if possible 2) Fruit Market/Orchard sourced. That way I KNOW the quality of the fruit. For Peaches, I went one year without because the crops were a total fail that year. Otherwise I go the local orchard and ask for their bruise/overripe peaches. A Little less expensive and >>> * I* <<<< get to chose when to process them into my wine batch. When I process the peaches the only things I discard are 1) Pits 2) Hard Green parts (None if I wait on them) 3) Moldy parts.
> 
> Columna (sp?) may have a great product but for now, I'm waiting on the real deal from our local orchard and if that fails.... then I'll look at the commercial source.


yup around may, got extra carboys so no harm no foul in just checking thins out, not to mention they are a old company
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 20, 2021)

Scooter68 said:


> Guess my two biggest fears about any commercial wine base source is are 1) Price - compared to fresh fruit and 2) Not knowing exactly how they select their fruit for the wine base.
> Personally, unless I am desperate for a particular fruit and there is none available this year... I 'll go for the fresh fruit 1) Home grown if possible 2) Fruit Market/Orchard sourced. That way I KNOW the quality of the fruit. For Peaches, I went one year without because the crops were a total fail that year. Otherwise I go the local orchard and ask for their bruise/overripe peaches. A Little less expensive and >>> * I* <<<< get to chose when to process them into my wine batch. When I process the peaches the only things I discard are 1) Pits 2) Hard Green parts (None if I wait on them) 3) Moldy parts.
> 
> Columna (sp?) may have a great product but for now, I'm waiting on the real deal from our local orchard and if that fails.... then I'll look at the commercial source.


and not to mention , i have never played it safe, nothing ventured nothing gained, it is a spell to peach season, and once my 20 cubic foot chest type freezer became empty, well , i see no reason to not go for it, i started making from scratch,, i still do mostly scratch, except for what's not local and what is out of season, i can't bear to hear 26 or so empty carboy begging to be filled, got 5 dry carboys, this peach will drop me to 3 empty carboys, then I'm thinking tart cherry, by season time i can bottle at least half my carboys and re-wet them,
Dawg,


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 25, 2021)

I's going good, you can smell peach before i open the door, and my smeller is extremely handclapped,, to me instead of a smell it is a peachy note in my throat, my brother and nephew when asked both said oh yeah, they could smell it a lot, been keeping the ferment cool, It's at SG of 1.050,, was going to try colomafrozen's white grape concentrate but after reading @silverbullet07 post,, about that Riesling, i emailed them to find out the difference between the white grape they already have as opposed to their white Riesling they are fixing to have, so waiting to hear back from them before i order, once this peach hits secondary, I'll be down to 3 empty carboys, of which i plan to use them for my first walk on the dark side (GRAPE) not counting possum grapes, or muscadines, so i got a few reds at a year bulk i will bottle to finish aging to get more empty carboys, i need to get off my lazy butt and build me some shelves, no more room for more carboys, really I'm over crowded now, Already busted ground for coming garden, and training another mule to pull ,, not to mention before next week ends will be weaning baby mule, so, might be a short before i get to shelves, way to many irons in the fire for old fat lame hillbilly,,,  
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Mar 30, 2021)

todays SG 1.030

dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 1, 2021)

the smell of peach is unmistaken, for 2/3's thru ferment the peach is very good, but you got to remember ,, i used 12 quarts peach concentrate to 10 gallon water with OG 1.100 ,,, with my tracheostomy, i use very bold on the flavor, but those around here like it too,,, 
Dawg


----------



## silverbullet07 (Apr 1, 2021)

Good to hear about your peach. I plan to start a batch soon.


----------



## silverbullet07 (Apr 5, 2021)

Hey Dawg. going to order some peach concentrate. Do You think 1 qt concentrate to a gal water is a good bold flavor ratio? Or could I get 5 gals wine out of 4 qts?

going to try their black currant concentrate too. Every had any Black currant wine? I like black berry and thought black currant may be good.


----------



## hounddawg (Apr 5, 2021)

silverbullet07 said:


> Hey Dawg. going to order some peach concentrate. Do You think 1 qt concentrate to a gal water is a good bold flavor ratio? Or could I get 5 gals wine out of 4 qts?
> 
> going to try their black currant concentrate too. Every had any Black currant wine? I like black berry and thought black currant may be good.


on peach 1 qt to 1 gal would be max for me, now i try to remind people that i have a tracheostomy, and a lot of what your brain processes as taste is smell, that being lacking for me i used 12 quarts of peach to 10 gallons of water, and yes black currant s a lot more bold flavor so to me you'd need less concentrate, yeah i love blackberry, & as well 50% blackberry & 50% elderberry, the last one s killer after a couple years laid back, let me know how everything goes
Dawg


----------

